# Zum 2. BuLi-Spieltag : 10 klassische Reportersprüche



## krawutz (28 Aug. 2010)

*Es steht im Augenblick 1:1. Aber es hätte auch umgekehrt lauten können.
*
*Heribert Faßbender
*

*Ich darf als Reporter ja nicht parteiisch sein... ich will auch nicht parteiisch sein -
aber... lauft, meine kleinen schwarzen Freunde, lauft !!!
*
*Marcel Reif beim WM-Spiel Kamerun-Argentinien beim Stand von 1:0
*
*
Wenn man Gelb hat und so reingeht, kann man nur wichtige Termine haben.*

*Johannes B. Kerner*


*Wenn Sie dieses Spiel atemberaubend finden, dann haben Sie es an den Bronchien.*

*Marcel Reif*


*Und jetzt skandieren die Fans wieder: Türkiye, Türkiye.
Was so viel heißt wie Türkei, Türkei.*

*Heribert Faßbender*


*Auch die Schiedsrichterassistenten an der Linie haben heute ganz ordentlich
gepfiffen.
*
*Wilfried Mohren*


*Nein, liebe Zuschauer, das ist keine Zeitlupe - der läuft wirklich so langsam!*

*Werner Hansch*


*Was nützt die schönste Viererkette, wenn sie anderweitig unterwegs ist.*

*Johannes B. Kerner*


*Fußball ist inzwischen Nummer eins in Frankreich. Handball übrigens auch.*
*
Heribert Fassbender*


*Man kennt das doch: Der Trainer kann noch so viel warnen, aber im Kopf jedes Spielers sind zehn Prozent weniger vorhanden, und bei elf Mann sind das schon 110 Prozent.*

*Werner Hansch*


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2010)

lol


----------



## Marco2 (1 Sep. 2010)

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Crash (1 Sep. 2010)

Nein, liebe Zuschauer, das ist keine Zeitlupe - der läuft wirklich so langsam!


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2010)

Klasse Beitrag, Danke :thumbup:


----------



## howard (5 Sep. 2010)

Klassiker!!!


----------

